# Two sick rats need a home! (Oklahoma city)



## DevilsLotus (Jun 29, 2021)

Hello I have just made an account because I've decided to rehome my two babies. There's no rat rescues in my area or anywhere that will take sick rats. My rat Nibbs is 2 years old with a chronic respiratory issue. Theodore is younger and he is sick once more after recovering from his last illness. Neither of them have been put together yet.
Currently Nibbs sneezes almost constantly and Theodore is making honking sounds. I'm in a mental health emergency and I cannot care for them and I'm freaking out because I have no where to surrender them to.
I live in Oklahoma city and need someone to taken them in as soon as possible.


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

Try this site: Oklahoma Rodent & Small Animal Rescues


----------



## DevilsLotus (Jun 29, 2021)

lfraser06 said:


> Try this site: Oklahoma Rodent & Small Animal Rescues


I called all the numbers that I could from the site. Most of the rescues in oklahoma on the list are closed.
I just want a home for my babies I care a lot for them and I cannot handle caring for them at this time. I'm at a complete loss here. Animal shelters wont treat them or will kill them.


----------

